# Making a move



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

As my wife and I lay in bed together, I felt the tension in the air.
She then folded her arms and huffed, "You never make the first move."
"Jesus!" I said as I rolled my eyes. "Every night it's the same thing."
"Well you don't!" she moaned. "It's always me and quite frankly I'm fed up with it. And before you start, it's nothing to do with you being black."
"It is," I said.
"No, it isn't," she said.
"You know what?" I said as I jumped out of the bed. "You can stick the f*cking chessboard up your arse."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a bit of pawn at bedtime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Clearly a love life with a chequered history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

But it's happening every knight.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> But it's happening every knight.


 :lol: :lol:


----------

